# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Dolar İmparatorluğu Ööküyor mu?

## bozok

*DOLAR İMPARATORLUğU üüKüYOR MU?*
**

 

2007 yılının Kasım ayıydı… 

Venezüella’nın *devrimci* Devlet Başkanı Hugo *Chavez*, İran’a yaptığı resmi ziyarette şöyle dedi:

*“Dolar imparatorluğu tanrının yardımıyla yıkılacak”*

Chavez’in küresel kriz öngörüsü, eminim pek çok insanı heyecanlandırmıştır. 

Oysa…

Gelişmeler, Chavez’in aksine seyir gösteriyor. 

Amerikan Merkez Bankası (FED), Aralık’ın son haftasından beri gecelik borçlanma faizini yüzde 0.25 seviyesinde tutuyor. Amerikan Hazinesi de üç aylık bonolara *“yüzde 0.0 (Sıfır)”*, altı aylıklara yüzde 0.2 – 0.1 aralığında faiz veriyor. 

*Amerikan Hazinesi kendisine borç verenlere faiz ödemiyor.*

Maliyetsiz para olur mu? Faiz olmadan kapitalizm yaşar mı?

Tabii ki hayır.

Ama bu defa kapitalizm yaşıyor. Daha doğrusu, ilginç bir mekanizmayla disipline ediliyor. 

*Tüm dünyadan Amerika’ya para akıyor*. Para sahipleri ve bankalar paralarını götürüp Amerikan Hazinesi’ne veriyorlar.

üünkü Amerika –* faiz vermese de* – halen en güvenilir liman kabul ediliyor. 

üte yandan Amerikan Hazine yönetiminin bu kadar para karşısında çok kaygılı olduğu anlatılıyor.

*Neden mi?* 

Borçlanma senetleri yarın paraya çevrilecek. Kim Amerika’ya kaç para borç verdiyse, aynı miktarda parayı geri alacak. 

Oysa bütün dünya enflasyonist döneme girmiştir ya da teorikte en az yüzde 0.0001 oranında bir enflasyon yaşanacaktır. 

*Bugün Amerika’ya para taşıyanlar, enflasyon karşısında zarar edeceklerini bilerek Amerika’ya gidiyorlar.*

Amerikan senetlerini satın alan her dolar, krizin faturasını bir virüs gibi dünyaya yayacaktır.

Sonuç: 

*Küreselleştirilen kapitalizmi doğru okumayı, tanrılara bırakmamak lazım.* 

*Aksi; hayata emek veren halkları kandırmaktan ileri gidemez.*

***** 

Büyük patronlar derneği *TüSİAD,* İsrail’in Gazze işgali ile ilgili bir açıklama yaptı. Açıklamada, İsrail’in* “orantısız güç kullanımının”* insanlığa sığmadığı anlatılırken, harekatın durdurulması ve acil ateşkes çağrısı yapılıyor. 

*üağrının gerekçesi üç başlıkta özetleniyor:*

*1)* Küresel krizle beraber, dünya yeniden yapılanma konjonktürüne girmiştir.

*2)* Yeniden yapılanmada bölgesel ve küresel işbirlikleri kaçınılmazdır.

*3)* şiddet diyalogu engelliyor.


Oldukça *steril ifadeler* değil mi? 

*TüSİAD’ın gerçekle bağlantısı kopmuş görünüyor*. üünkü yeniden yapılanma denilen süreç bütünüyle Amerika’ya tabidir. 
Amerikan elitleri ve devasa sermayesi ne isterse o olacak. 
Hakim olanların çözümleri ise onların lehine olacaktır.

*Sonuç:*

*Amerikan dilini konuşurken, İsrail şiddetini kınamak, timsah gözyaşıdır*.

***** 



*İsrail öldürüyor.*

20 Ocak’ta Amerikan Başkanlık koltuğuna oturacak olan *Barack* *Obama* ne diyor? 

“*Amerika’nın bir tane başkanı var*. Dış politikada iki farklı kanaldan ses çıkmasını doğru olduğuna inanmıyorum.”

Amerika’dan çıkan yegane ses, *İsrail’e*, “Ben sana silah, para veririm, sen öldürmeye devam et. *Yeter ki petrol sahaları güvencede olsun* ” diyor. 

*“Umudumuz Obama”* diye gözyaşı döken yazar - çizer takımından (*özgürlük illüzyonistleri*) tek bir ses çıkmıyor. 

Nasıl olsa Amerika’dan *“tek ses”* geliyor.

*Sonuç:*

*Amerikan tekellerine esir kafalarla*, barışçıl bölgesel inisiyatif geliştirilemez. 

*Aranan işbirliklerinin tek bir yönü vardır: Amerikan Hazine kağıtlarına bağlanan dolarların yönü.* 

****

Gazze toprağı şeride benzer. 

Gazze, topu topu 370 kilometrekarelik bir sahadır. 

Bu sahada 1.5 milyon insan barınır. 

Gazze’de hayat, “*insan ormanı*” haliyle yaşanır.

*İsrail Dışişleri Bakanı Livni* ne söylüyor?

*“Sivil ölümlerini önlemeye çalışıyoruz ama Hamas sivillerin arkasına saklanıyor.”*

*Ne trajik laf.*

üldürmüyorlar, siviller kendi başına ölüyor. 

Onlar, ölenleri ölmesin diye engellemeye çalışıyor ama gelin görün ki Hamas…

Retorik hep aynı…

Dolar imparatorunun tarafı da hep aynı .

****

*Küresel krizin en büyük sendromu, hep kazanan ve her zaman kazanacağına emin olan Amerikan şirketlerinin ilk defa kaybetmesidir*.

Yeniden kazanmaya başlamaları *dünyanın İsrailleşmesini* getirecektir.




*Ahmet Erhan üelik*

*Odatv.com*
14 Ocak 2009

----------

